# 9dp3dt BFP? Is this for real?



## BettyMax (Jun 26, 2012)

Had my 3dt 9 days ago and had strong AF pains for the last 3 days. Today I cracked and did a test, it was a definite positive. I'm too scared to do it
again!
Can pregnancy tests give false positives is my basic question?


----------



## Lannypoo (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi BettyMax,

It looks like you are pregnant hun  

It is extreemely rare for a pregancy test to give a false positive. Flase negatives are quite common but not false positives 

Hope you have a healthy 9 months ahead of you xx

Leanne


----------



## sallie (Feb 25, 2005)

Congrats to you!


----------



## Sashaj (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi,

I had af pains on my successfully cycle. There is no way it can be false positive. Congratulations.

Xx


----------



## LisaL29 (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm in the same boat, 12dp2dt, 4 positive tests, believing now but like you had and still have sometimes quite intense AF pains.....was concerned too but hopefully just part of the process


----------



## Seabob (Jun 15, 2012)

Glad I found this girls, omg had Bfp today 10dp 3dt, but had spotting and the most awful period pains, called the clinic they told me off or testing early and to phone back on fri, good luck bettymax your otd same as mine!  Lisa many congrats too x


----------



## BettyMax (Jun 26, 2012)

Seabob is it fate? Is 10th August a lucky day? Congrats to Lisa too.

Thanks for all the replies. I had ordered a test online and it came with a free extra, so I cracked. I have never seen a positive test in my life and was very emotional about it. However, I am cautious as I have read about chemical pregnancies and all that can go wrong. When you've been on our journey you don't take it for granted. Not until I have a healthy baby in my arms!

Keeping myself busy before I test again on friday. My only symptoms have been AF pains which got very bad over the weekend but have died off a bit, sore boobs - although have had these since beginning the wonderful pessaries   but a big hunger too! I woke up at 3am wanting food which was really odd.

Come on friday...!!


----------



## DaisyBunny (May 5, 2012)

I'm in a similar boat too. I am 10dp5dt. Yesterday afternoon (?) I tested with a Tesco's HPT and it was negative. This morning I tested with a Clearblue digital and it said pregnant. Have been told to retest Friday too. Everything crossed for us all xx


----------

